# Available to Sub in Taunton MA area



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

As a one man operation, I still have time left after my regulars are done and I'd be interested in working for someone with a larger operation as a sub.

My truck is in excellent shape and my plow is new, so I'm dependable.

Send me a PM if you think you could use my help.


----------

